# Relocation in July - advice re potential location would be of great help.



## RosieGW (May 6, 2014)

Hubby and I will be relocating from London beg of July pending visa approval. His office is based in Taikoo and would appreciate some feed back re some areas that we think would be good for commuting. 30-45 mins travelling would be fine. Sheung Wan, causeway Bay, kennedy Town, Sai Wan Ho, Tin Hau or perhaps Wong Tai Sin. I realise away from HK Island will give us more square footage. Cannot do ferries so the islands are out of bounds for me unfortunately. Budgeting a maximum 18 k for a two bed flat. Is the budget realistic? We do not have kids. 
Any suggestions would be very welcome.
Many thanks


----------



## Jeremylin (May 8, 2014)

RosieGW said:


> Hubby and I will be relocating from London beg of July pending visa approval. His office is based in Taikoo and would appreciate some feed back re some areas that we think would be good for commuting. 30-45 mins travelling would be fine. Sheung Wan, causeway Bay, kennedy Town, Sai Wan Ho, Tin Hau or perhaps Wong Tai Sin. I realise away from HK Island will give us more square footage. Cannot do ferries so the islands are out of bounds for me unfortunately. Budgeting a maximum 18 k for a two bed flat. Is the budget realistic? We do not have kids.
> Any suggestions would be very welcome.
> Many thanks


HK Island apartments are generally more pricey and not worth it for an expat without subsidy from the company. You could try Sheung Wan with that budget but no guarantees


----------



## RosieGW (May 6, 2014)

Thanks Jeremylin - Looks like I might have to increase my housing budget or perhaps look at Kowloon side.


----------



## kiwibirdhk (Jun 6, 2014)

I think you can have a look at North Point areas, or Happy Valley, lots of expats live around Happy Valley!


----------



## dc984 (Jun 2, 2014)

18k would get you a medium-ish flat around some nice areas on HK island (excluding prime areas). Would probably be a lot smaller than one you're used to in the UK, though.


----------



## cubewalker (Jul 10, 2014)

Discovery bay? Expats love the nice view there


----------

